
Awesome Math - vinchuco
https://github.com/rossant/awesome-math
======
0xBA5ED
Ah, I love the awesome lists. So much good stuff in there.

~~~
vinchuco
then you'll love this one!
[https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome](https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome)

~~~
0xBA5ED
Of course! That's the best one!

